# New to the site



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

My wife and are Cherry Growers in SE BC and took Offshore's Fast Track to Cruising course last year. we absolutely love sailing although my wife took a bit of convinicing in the beginning she is now very enthusiastic. I did hitch in the Canadian Navy and was TD'd to HMCY Oriole in the 70s for a bit. Spent a fair bit of time in a Laser at the time and now with 4 months a year off and the kids gone are looking at Sailing as a great way to spend the winters. ( we have a hard time going back to a place twice) We have spent winters in BVI, Thailand, and then Dominica last year. 

Right now we are looking at buying a boat for our local lakes and just finished looking at 4 boats here. An 83 Oday 28, 76 Catalina 27, a 85 C&C 27 and a 71 columbia 30. Of the three the Oday needed the most work but I really liked the boat itself the Columbia has had the most work done to it with a 90 k refit 8 years ago and a new 28 hp Kubota in it. The C&C is in the best shape but doesnt have an inboard just a 15 hp outboard. I am concerned about the columbia based on what I have read here but it really is the best deal for the money. I could use some advise on the boats and their sailing characteristics/problems. Long term goal is to buy a second boat for the winter and cruising but we both need more experience and $$ in the bank first. We have three lakes in our area from the 100 mile long Kootenay lake, Pend Orille (sp) and Couer D lane lake about 90 miles away so probably trailerable would make sense which sort of eliminates the Columbia a bit. C&C is 20 k CDN with a trailer, Oday is about 16 k no trailer, Columbia is about 30 K. We have a surveyor available once we decide on the boat. 

Suggestions or comments appreciated.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard. 

- CD


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

What kind of trailer and truck combo do you have in mind to trailer a Catalina 27?
Almost any boat is tailorable but none of those boats are usually thought of that way.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

David's right.. none of those boats are considered 'trailerables'. I'd be a bit skeptical re the "90K refit" on the Columbia 30... and it's clearly the oldest boat on the list (but if well maintained it could well be the best of them) but it's still overpriced in today's market IMO.

Even with a trailer, do your lakes have ramps that will allow ramp launching of a keel boat? - usually requires a very special trailer or a very steep ramp.

Any of those on your list will likely do as weekenders on the Kootenay and other lakes.. Don't forget the Arrow lakes as well, just outside Castlegar.


----------

